# Rooted/Unlocked SII.....need a little help



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm writing this for my brother who has an AT&T GSII that I rooted and unlocked so he could try to use it on T-Mobile. It worked...sorta. It only picks up 3G (or EDGE) and will not get 4G. I've done some reading and found that the frequencies that the two providers use are different and that it will not work in 4G on T-mo. Is this entirely true? Or has someone found a way to make it happen? Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## notit (Aug 14, 2011)

yes thats true, im not sure about the skyrocket model though.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! He's gonna be so disappointed now....lol. It's a sick phone and he was coming from the Fasinate to this. I wish there was a way to do it but I'm sure it requires hardware changes.


----------

